# Father's intuition??



## mazndave

So we all know about Mother's intuition, but do you think Father's intuition exists? 

I keep thinking that this baby is a girl, but then deep down I feel it'll probably be another boy. DH insists that it's a girl, he can't imagine it being anything else and he said he'd be completely shocked if it wasn't. Last time we both thought boy, and we have a 17 month old son.

Does anyone think Dad's have a gut instinct on these things too, and have any of your OH's been right with their guesses? I know he has a 50/50 chance of being right so even if he is it doesn't prove anything, but just curious to what others think.


----------



## ChristiansMum

With DS we both had a feeling he was going to be a boy and yep we have a 5year old son! With DD I just knew she was a girl but DH thought she was another boy but I was right :) this time I think it's another boy and so does DH and we will hopefully find out Friday x


----------



## EarthMama

My husband "knew" it was a boy with my first and it was. 

This time he says girl, but I'm thinking another boy...we're team yellow so I'll guess I'll find out in August, haha.


----------

